# Bonsai shows



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

My Bonsai society is have their annual bonsai show this weekend at Harry Jerome center in North Vancouver Saturday and Sunday 10 am to 4 pm. For those who can't make it to north Vancouver there are two other shows one at VanDusen gardens Saturday and Sunday 8 am to 5 pm. The other is in Langley on Sunday 8 am to 5 pm @George Peterson Center

http://westcoastbonsaisociety.ca/

http://www.bcbonsaisociety.org/BC_Bonsai_Meetings.htm


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

dave, where is the george peterson center....im pretty new to langley. I tried googling, but nothing came up. i know there's a convention center on 200th...is that it? i tried getting into bonsai a few years back...it just never worked out....but i do appreciate the artistry.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> dave, where is the george peterson center....im pretty new to langley. I tried googling, but nothing came up. i know there's a convention center on 200th...is that it? i tried getting into bonsai a few years back...it just never worked out....but i do appreciate the artistry.


Here is the address for the place

George Preston Civic Center, 20699 42nd Ave. Langley


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

oh okay cool...i have an idea how to get there. thanks!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

oh yeah...i forgot....is there an admission fee??


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> oh yeah...i forgot....is there an admission fee??


It's free to get in. Here is an add for the langley show

http://www.bcbonsaisociety.org/Information/BC_Bonsai_ShowFlyer.htm


----------

